# Welche TV Karte??



## Basti14 (18. April 2001)

Ich wollte mir demnächst eine TV Karte zulegen (sollte den BT 878 Chip besitzen) 

Nun habe ich mich informiert und habe bei Chip den Testsieger mir mal angeschaut aber den hab ich bisjetzt in noch keinem Laden gefunden!!!

Testsieger Chip=Knc-One TV Station Pro

internet: http://www.chip.de/produkte_tests/unterseite_produkte_tests_109828.html

oder ist an der Karte etwas auszusetzten?? Oder hat einer Erfahrung mit der Karte gesammelt und kann diese Karte nicht empfehlen!


Danke im Voraus


----------



## Moartel (20. April 2001)

*Dann schau doch mal ins Netz*

Ich kenn mich nicht mit TV-Karten aus, aber wenn du sie bei keinem Händler findest, kannst du ja mal im Netz nachschauen, ob du sie da kaufen kannst. 
http://www.snogard.de
http://www.kmelektronik.de
http://www.e-bug.de

Das Soll KEINE Schleichwerbung sein. Ich distanzieren mich AUSDRÜCKLICH von den oben genannten Firmen, und bezeuge keinerlei verwandtschafltlichen Verhältnisse mit Angehörigen besagter Firmen zu haben. Ehrlich.


----------



## alki (29. April 2001)

Empfehlen kann ich die Hauppauge WinTV... Is ok das Ding. Andere kenn ich aber nid  

Generell ist wohl ausreichend einen bt878-Chips auf der Karte drauf zu haben...

Gruss
Alki


----------



## milhouse (30. April 2001)

*re*

moin,
da du sicher premiere gucken willst nimm eine karte von Hauppauge, WinTv go oder besser

hab gute erfahrungen damit

milhouse


----------



## Dunsti (3. Juni 2001)

ich kenne mich mit TV-Karten auch nicht so gut aus, kann Dir aber trotzdem einen kleinen Tip geben:
Ich habe mich fürchterlich geärgert, als ich mir (unwissend) eine TV-Karte gekauft habe, und nachher erst festgestellt habe, daß sie kein Stereo-Ton kann ...


> Generell ist wohl ausreichend einen bt878-Chips auf der Karte drauf zu haben


stimmt, die meisten Programme verlangen keine spezielle Karte, aber eine mit diesem Chip.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## MuH die KuH (11. September 2004)

*WinTV Nova-s*

Kann ich mit eine WinTV Nova-s premiere gucken?

Und wie?

Ich habe schon in ca. 999999999 Foren gelsen aber nichts genaues gefunde!


Danke schon im vorraus für eine Antwort.

MFG

MuH eure KuH


----------

